# Spenser



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Please tell your parents how sorry I am for their, and your, loss. Spenser was a beautiful boy who brought joy to so many people. Run free at the Bridge, big guy.Say hi to my pups already there.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Spenser was well loved and I know your parents will grieve for him. I'm sorry for all the people he visited, too. They will miss him.

Be well, Spenser, and young again.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. I can tell Spenser was loved so very much from the pictures. If your parents want to come visit here at GRF, it might help them deal with the loss...it really helped me when my boy Cody passed away. I am glad you found it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Your family is in my thoughts. He was good looking old gold for sure.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*WHAT A SWEETHEART*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Spenser. He sounds like he was an amazing dog and helped so many people to heal. Such a handsome boy he is. Prayers for you and your family during this sad time. Run free sweet Spenser.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He Was A Beautiful Old Man And I Know He Will Be Sorely Missed. I Am So Sorry.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a lovely old soul. Please tell your parents I am sorry that another beautiful Golden Oldie has gone to the bridge, one who shared his life with so many others. Bless him.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Condolences to your parents and to you. Spenser looks like a noble old gentleman. He spells his name like the poet Spenser - I love that.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a wise face Spenser has - please pass my condolences on to your parents.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Spenser


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So very sorry for your family's loss of Spenser. He was a gorgeous boy. Give your parents my sympathies.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Spenser~Godspeed


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry for your family's loss, They are in our thoughts and prayers
(((hugs)))

Very handsome boy!

RIP Sweet Spenser


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

He was beautiful old gold - I am sorry for your and your parents' loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry. He was certainly a handsome ole guy. Please give your folks our deepest condolences and many thanks for rescuing him those years ago. Also, if they would like to join us here, there will many ears to listen and shoulders to lean or cry on. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Spenser was such a handsome boy. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your families loss. What a beautiful big guy. Play hard at the bridge.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your family's loss. He was a handsome boy.


----------

